# Ports freischalten - Problem mit Gateway



## QueenInRed (6. Juni 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

hoffe, dass ich hier Hilfe finde.
Und zwar würde ich gerne an unserem Router (NoName-Marke) Ports freischalten. Allerdings bekomme ich, wenn ich UDP 88 einstellen will, die Meldung:

"the public number can not be 88. Because it will have a collision with the Home Gateway web service."

Muss ich hier die Gateway ändern? In was? Liegt es am Anbieter? Sind bei Arcor...
Bisher haben alle anderen Ports, die ich freigeschaltet habe, geklappt. Ist an UDP 88 irgendwas besonderes?

Wäre wirklich für jeden Tipp dankbar,

viele Grüße
Red Queen


----------



## AndreG (25. Juni 2006)

Soweit ich weiß liegt auf diesem Port standartmäßig Kerberos und zwar auf udp und tcp. Kann es sein das dein Router diese Authentifizierungsdienst unterstützt

Mfg Andre


----------



## gorim (26. Juni 2006)

Möglicherweise benutzt der Router selber Port 88, dieses "Home Gateway web service". Ruf doch mal das Webinterface so auf: <ip-adresse router>:88. Probier dasselbe auch mit der externen IP-Adresse. Wenn eine Seite vom Router erscheint läuft darauf ein Dienst, den man evtl. abschalten oder umbiegen kann.

bis dann
gorim


----------

